
New engineered material can cool roofs, structures with zero energy consumption - renafowler
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10313.html
======
DrScump
Word-for-word blogspam of:

[http://www.colorado.edu/today/2017/02/09/newly-engineered-
ma...](http://www.colorado.edu/today/2017/02/09/newly-engineered-material-can-
cool-roofs-structures-zero-energy-consumption)

